# west coast port shut-down 12/12/11



## Pheonix (Nov 30, 2011)

once again I have to say this seems more effective then standing around in a park.

http://westcoastportshutdown.org/


----------



## scatwomb (Nov 30, 2011)

I totally agree. This needs to be reposted everywhere.


----------



## christianarchy (Dec 1, 2011)

I've visited all the West Coast occupies the past couple weeks. Everyone's on board for the shut down..this shit's going to be great.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 1, 2011)

didn't they already kinda do that in oakland? is this just a continuation?

http://www.birdsbeforethestorm.net/2011/11/photos-from-the-oakland-general-strike/


----------



## scatwomb (Dec 1, 2011)

I think it's an escalation, rather than a continuation of the events in Oakland.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 1, 2011)

scatwomb said:


> I think it's an escalation, rather than a continuation of the events in Oakland.



sweet. i wish i could be there! wow, i haven't said that about a protest in years...


----------



## scatwomb (Dec 1, 2011)

Matt Pist said:


> sweet. i wish i could be there! wow, i haven't said that about a protest in years...



Yes! I feel the exactly same way!


----------

